# Low power spring. What purpose?



## billjac (Dec 11, 2011)

Bought a 15 lb. spring from Wolfe for my G19. Must have been half asleep because I thought a stock replacement spring was coming just so I would have a spare. Not only that but it's not a captive spring so I would need to send another $25 plus shipping just to get their steel guide rod. Didn't want a weaker spring they say is for low power loads ONLY. I do reload weak target loads but the gun works fine with the original spring from my gun made around 1986. Why would someone want this weaker spring and should I just kiss my $12.58 with s+h goodbye?


----------

